# ball-in-end tube attachment



## Jeb

Howdy folks,

I wanted to get people's opinion on this method of attaching tubes. I recently purchased a Rambone from the Slingshot Channel Store and though it came with TBG flat bands, I thought I'd try some Marsman tubes on it first. I went with the ball-in-end method of attachment, using a couple of 6mm plastic air-soft BBs. Just to be extra careful I tied the tubes off with constrictor knots (though I suppose this may not have really been necessary). See the attached file at the bottom for a look at the finished product.

About a day later, though, I came across an article talking about the recall of a slingshot using this attachment method:

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2006/Slingshots-Recalled-by-Daisy-Manufacturing-Due-to-Risk-of-Serious-Eye-Injury/

Here's a picture of the offending slingshot:










It's my understanding that the problem was with the tubes slipping out of the opening at the bottom of the forks and not with the balls being pulled through the holes, so I think my Rambone setup is probably ok. I've looked it over carefully, tried to imagine all the ways it could possibly fail, and even, very carefully, put a few rounds through it.

I think I'm at the point where I can trust it but I wanted to get some opinions from folks here. What do you think of the ball-in-end attachment method? Do you think it's a good/safe method for use on my Rambone, the way I have it set up? Have you heard of any other epic fails with this type of attachment?

Any thoughts would be really appreciated. Thanks.

Take care,

D


----------



## treefork

In the case of the first slingshot with the opening at the bottom : simply close the opening by wrapping a strip of latex in the same manner used to attach bands to forks. The Rambone should be solid as long as you have a good match between ball and tube. Remember you can also attach the tube to the Rambone the same as a flat band. ie wrapping with a strip of latex OTT. Just another option.


----------



## SimpleShot

If you choose to use ball in tube, be certain you pay close attention to the interface of the rubber at the junction of the ball and tube hole... always checking for wear. The preferred method would be as Treefork suggested, simply tying the tubes on as you would flatbands.


----------



## erlkonig

looks ok to me, just made sure the ball can't pass through the hole, if the rubber did broken off the stopper ball would not came out and hurt you.

Once I have froman's nuclear tube breakage at the attachment point when draw and only bruised my neck.


----------

